
SXSW: Lessons Learned at 37 Signals - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sxsw_lessons_learned_at_37signals.php
======
axod
Is ycnews now "37signals news" or something? :/

------
cstejerean
Great advice without the attitude (maybe because it was paraphrased by someone
else).

~~~
jsjenkins168
The talk was great, I was impressed. I don't know where the arrogance
criticisms come from honestly..

~~~
cstejerean
That's what I get for commenting in the middle of the night. I meant it was
great advice and it was without the usual DHH/37 Signals arrogance.

